# spec ops ?



## boatdoc173 (Mar 15, 2014)

Hi Folks

I(thought I was) lucky enough to get a wilson spec ops 9mm. That is until I realized that the magazine are blocked to 10 rounds to comply with Ct laws and wilson will not sell new ones to me(through my dealer) so I can have extras(kz 9mmmags are 14 rounds)--and now to verify why one magazine(/2) will not stay locked in place during firing.

Thus I have an issue. I need at least 1 new magazine and they refuse to cooperate( I even tried to reason that selling to my dealer and letting me pay for them is like buying my dealer a present--which I would pay for) NO DICE

so my other solution would be buy STI 2011 magazines ( they offer a 126 mm 10 round 9mm carry magazines through Dawson precision that look exactly like the kz 9mm wilson magazines)(if I could afford it I would by an sti 2011 and just use thos e magazines in the w wilson if they fit)

does anyone out there have a spec ops? have you tried any magazines that are not wilson combat kzs? did they work?

thanks


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Since gun parts can be bought by anyone, anyplace, stop trying to evade Connecticut law in Connecticut, and, instead, take a short vacation in Vermont.
You should be able to find what you want in some Vermont gunshop. Or, order it, and then take another short vacation to pick it up.
Vermont is lovely, this time of year. Bring a bathing suit and hiking boots.

Give my regards to Putney, Lake Champlain, and the Green Mountains.


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Give my regards to Putney, Lake Champlain, and the Green Mountains.


Don't forget Champy.


----------



## boatdoc173 (Mar 15, 2014)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Since gun parts can be bought by anyone, anyplace, stop trying to evade Connecticut law in Connecticut, and, instead, take a short vacation in Vermont.
> You should be able to find what you want in some Vermont gunshop. Or, order it, and then take another short vacation to pick it up.
> Vermont is lovely, this time of year. Bring a bathing suit and hiking boots.
> 
> Give my regards to Putney, Lake Champlain, and the Green Mountains.


Hi Steve

I see you sense of humor is still working well.

Yes Vermont is a great state. The issue would then be a DAY trip to a store( and finding one who had what I want),then blocking them in VT( I have the blocks already) to be legal when I enter co-NAZI-cut

by the way ,if I wanted to evade Ct laws, I could just have a friend in a normal state buy them, block them and mail them to me. I was trying to do this the right way.

we have too many pets to leave our area for more than a few hours( 2 BIG dogs and 14 cats of various ages and with various health issues--they need us)

I miss the America I grew up in--the land of the free

thanks

Rob


----------



## boatdoc173 (Mar 15, 2014)

update for those interested

turns out the gun wa s bought with the wrong magazines. These are KZ 9mm I need spec ops 9mm. Had to go to another ffl who is a gun smith(and has a range too)-- they helpe dme obtain 16 round spec ops mags and will make them Co-Nazi-Cut(ct) legal to 10 rounds by blocking them

locktite wa s used to affix the rearsight again-- 

no worlds collided--Wc just could not send me the mags due to Ct law--not their fault-- their customer service(especially Tressa Caldwell) is top notch. Just wish the process had gone smoother


THE END


----------

